# Joined last Friday and haven't heard anything back



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

How long does it normally take to receive confirmation that I have joined the TTOC ? I paid up last Friday and still haven't heard anything, either by email or post.
I've checked my bank statement and the payment was definately made


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

PM me your real name and I'll check in the Shop on the status of your order. I can see one new membership from first name G in Peterborough.

The TTOC is manned/womanned by volunteers in their spare time, so particularly when people are away on business (as I think T7 has been this week) it can be the weekends before things get caught up - that's why we say allow 4 - 6 weeks for delivery, we do it quicker if we can but need to set expectations.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, thx. I've PM'd you with my real name.

Again, please accept my apologies if it seemed I was complaining...I wasn't (for a change)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Also don't forget it can take several days from the money leaving your account to it hitting ours when doing a "direct" (as the banks call it!) transfer


----------

